# recommend career advisor please



## polly2000 (25 Oct 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good career advisor in Dublin for 19y old ? He got 530 points in leaving and did 1 term in TCD BESS 2006 and pulled out from the course. He is determined to go back to college next year but is still undecided on what career. His problem is he doesn't have hons maths and has only 1 science subject (Biology which he got an A hons) so a lot of courses are ruled out straight away. 
So I need to find a good career advisor who can go through his options.
Any recomendations ?
P


----------



## pinkyBear (25 Oct 2007)

*Re: reccomende career advisor please*

Hi POlly,
I changed careers, I went privatly to an occupational psychologist in TCD - his name was eric guiry  - I am not sure if he is still proacticing.
However it wouls be worth contacting the TCD career advisory centre as they will point you to some one who is still practicing.
BTW - I can highly recomend the service - it is expensive - but very worth it..
P


----------



## ixus (25 Oct 2007)

*Re: reccomende career advisor please*

Can you hint at what this chap is interested in? Why is only 1 science subject a problem? Doesn't geography & Tech Graphics count in some subjects? I got into Computer Engineering with honours maths and no physics/biology/chemistry.

If the young man is waiting to go back to college in September and feels he will need honours maths, I suggest working part time for the year and attempting the honours paper this year. A grade of C should be obtainable for someone who can get 530 with a bit of work and a good tutor.

My younger brother recently had a meeting with a career guidance counsellor who he was really positive about. I'll ask for contact details at some stage today.


----------



## cole (25 Oct 2007)

*Re: reccomende career advisor please*



polly2000 said:


> His problem is he doesn't have hons maths and has only 1 science subject (Biology which he got an A hons) so a lot of courses are ruled out straight away. P


 
Hi Polly

Having one science subject won't necessarily limit his options except in the case of Medicine where Chemistry is required for most courses (and also Human Nutrition). There are only six courses which definately require Chemistry for example.

What areas is he interested in?


----------



## polly2000 (25 Oct 2007)

*Re: reccomende career advisor please*

Thanks Pinky Bear, this sounds good. He really needs outside help to put him on the right path
Lets hope this works )
P




pinkyBear said:


> Hi POlly,
> I changed careers, I went privatly to an occupational psychologist in TCD - his name was eric guiry - I am not sure if he is still proacticing.
> However it wouls be worth contacting the TCD career advisory centre as they will point you to some one who is still practicing.
> BTW - I can highly recomend the service - it is expensive - but very worth it..
> P


----------



## polly2000 (25 Oct 2007)

*Re: reccomende career advisor please*

Thanks Ixus & Cole for your replies.
He is looking at science but he doesn't have Hons Maths or Chemistry. He got A in both Biology and Geography.  So he will have to start from scratch in Chemistry & Maths so this is worrying him a bit.
P



ixus said:


> Can you hint at what this chap is interested in? Why is only 1 science subject a problem? Doesn't geography & Tech Graphics count in some subjects? I got into Computer Engineering with honours maths and no physics/biology/chemistry.
> 
> If the young man is waiting to go back to college in September and feels he will need honours maths, I suggest working part time for the year and attempting the honours paper this year. A grade of C should be obtainable for someone who can get 530 with a bit of work and a good tutor.
> 
> My younger brother recently had a meeting with a career guidance counsellor who he was really positive about. I'll ask for contact details at some stage today.


----------



## cole (25 Oct 2007)

Lots of science students don't have hons maths or chemistry so don't let that put him off. He has an obvious aptitude for science with an A in Biology. He'll catch up, and lots of science students get grinds in maths/chemistry etc to get them through first year. He could do Chemistry as a subject this year for the Leaving and see how he gets on.


----------

